

Man claims he was taken on a “high-speed” chase by an Uber driver - aboodman
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/dr-gridlock/wp/2014/07/09/man-visiting-d-c-says-uber-driver-took-him-on-wild-ride/

======
srtsd
Wonder if it is like this?

[http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh3112nn...](http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh3112nn9LhJrwGfYU)

------
mp4box
Why is this on HN ?

Because it's about 'Uber'

------
joshstrange
I'm not saying we should ignore this but there are always going to be bad
apples and I trust Uber/Lyft driver much more than I trust taxi drivers...

